# Sandstone in the aquarium



## Jbert3D (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I have picked up some sandstone that was taken from a building. I've seen conflicting sources saying whether sandstone is good or bad.
This sand stone I guess came from a part of a wall, so I guess there would be some salt and/or chemicals (from cement) soaked into the rock. Will boiling and soaking in distilled water do enough cleaning for me to put it in the tank? 

The picture attached is the rock taken straight from the site, I've since chipped away any existing cement and gave them a good watering down. So I still need to do the cleaning process.

What do you think?


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

I would soak them for a week changing the water daily then boil for at least half an hour in a brine solution. The salt raises the boiling temp of the water and helps sanitize on it's own. The long boiling time helps to ensure that the ore tempos the rock reaches 180F for 5 minutes the temp all known fungi, bacteria, and protozoa die off


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

Keep in mind that since sand stone is so porous that it is still possible that it still retains some chemicals


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

They may or may not be okay. They're quite red which sometimes means high iron.
If it was me, I think I'd pass and not use them...BUT I'm no expert (just would rather err on the side of caution).


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm with AD, since there's no way to be sure - I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I tend to agree with Dad. The redness could be iron or even some sort of artificial stain. An old friend of mine had more of a tan sandstone in his aquariums that he collected from a creek in a local park (probably illegal). It had natural caves and holes created by the water and was really a great feature.


----------



## Jbert3D (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll try the vinegar test to see if there is any calcium deposits and soak it for week and do some water tests... until then I'll just steer clear of it! 

- Josh


----------

